# Wheat beer recipe



## Chull (18/4/13)

Hey guys can anyone give me an idea of what I should do with this.

1 can x Thomas Coopers Brewmaster Wheat Beer 
1kg x LDME
500gm x Dextrose 
25gm x Czech Saaz hops
50gm x Super Alpha hops

Not too bothered if its a true Wheat beer, just after something nice.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## bradsbrew (18/4/13)

Put it in a fermenter and brew beer?


----------



## Chull (18/4/13)

Thanks for you help!


----------



## bradsbrew (18/4/13)

Chull said:


> Thanks for you help!


No problem at all 

You into boiling the stuff or just want to put it all straight into a fermenter?


----------



## Chull (18/4/13)

Don't mind boiling.


----------



## bradsbrew (18/4/13)

*Recipe for Chull*
Witbier

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 2.700
Total Hops (g): 29.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.044 (°P): 11.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.32 %
Colour (SRM): 4.6 (EBC): 9.1
Bitterness (IBU): 19.7 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 100
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
1.700 kg Can of Wheat (62.96%)
1.000 kg Dry Malt Extract - Light (37.04%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
1.0 g IBU in can Pellet (100% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0 g/L)
13.0 g Super Alpha Pellet (12% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
15.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------



Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Put the kilo of extract in a saucepan and bring to the boil then throw the super alpha in and simmer for 15 minutes after 15 minutes throw in the saaz, remove from heat and put the lid on. Put this in the fermenter with the can of wheat and top to 23 L. Use a lager yeast and ferment at a low temp.

Cheers


----------



## Adr_0 (18/4/13)

I dunno... I'm leaning towards sanitise fermenter, chuck in wheat beer can, lme, dextrose and saaz, pitch some Wyeast 3333 and keep at 21℃. Save the super alpha for something else.


----------



## B1n0ry (19/4/13)

I would suggest something similar to Adr_0, to keep it simple a boil isn't really needed.
Throw the tin, 500g of the LDME and the dex into the fermenter. Heck, if you like it stronger and more alcoholic, throw all the DME in.
The tin is pre-bittered, and a wheat is usually not very bitter anyway, so save the Super Alpha for something else.
The yeast under the lid of the tin is not exceptional, but it will make beer. I'd use it. But temperature control is still important, don't let it run away on you.
Throw the Saaz into the fermenter on day 3.


----------



## Scottye (19/4/13)

Hey Chull
If you are keen to do a whitbier as bradsbrew suggests then you will need a few add ons. I've got a full extract whitbier on the go at the minute, granted it's 3kg of WME. 
Unlike bradsbrew I'd leave out the super alpha, there is enough bitterness in the can. Just as B1nOry suggested. Use the kit yeast this time if you must but Wyeast 3944 would be a better option, maybe next time with all wheat.
Get yourself some Corriander seed, you'll need 30 gram, and get the peel of two oranges to dry out - you'll also need 30 grams.
Make up your boil volume and bring to the boil, add your Saaz, dried orange peel and cracked Corriander and boil for 10 minutes.
Proceed as normal.


----------



## Nick JD (20/4/13)

Use the correct corriander seed! There's two types.

Learn which one you need.

The amount of ruined first wits out there (I did it) is running at over 50% I reckon. The rule for adding spices is _if you are unsure, leave it out. _


----------



## pcmfisher (20/4/13)

Nick JD said:


> Use the correct corriander seed! There's two types.
> 
> Learn which one you need.


Can you elaborate please?


----------



## Nick JD (20/4/13)

You want fresh uncrushed seeds of the variety from SE Asia, not the Indian subcontinent variety.

The first smells strongly citrusy/piney, the second like celery and hotdogs.

When you're crushing it, if you don't smell a strong, sharp citrus flavour ... don't put it in!

Never use pre-crushed. Take this from someone who once put pre-crushed Indian corriander in their (celery soup and saveloy) Wit.

Also, there are a lot of recipes floating about the net that call for far too much corriander - err on the side of caution - you can make a great wit without spices, but you can make a shit one with.


----------



## Scottye (20/4/13)

Thanks Nick JD

The missus got mine from Natures Works. They were whole seeds but the pack says product of Australia. Anyway they were certainly citrus/pine smell when cracking them open.
Will keep this in mind because I love Hoegaarden and will be trying hard to emulate it.


----------



## Phillo (20/4/13)

Good to know, as I hadn't heard that one.

Might have to go to the cupboard and have a seed smashing party.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (20/4/13)

This is the one I've used before. Got it from Woolies.
To my sense of smell it's more citrus than celery.


----------



## Tony (20/4/13)

Im confused....... are we making wheat beer (hefeweissbier) or Witbier ?


----------



## Nick JD (21/4/13)

We're using a lager yeast, apparently - so neither.

When it moved onto spices, I assumed Wit.

Since it's already confusing can I mess it up more and say I think 3522 makes a better Wit than 3944?


----------



## Scottye (21/4/13)

I am easlly confused, but I hope I haven't confused Chull.
The OP was asking for a Wheat Beer recipe, not sepcifcally a Witbier or Weifsbier. I thought they were both Wheat Beers.
bradsbrew suggested a Witbier and as the OP said he didn't mind a boil I suggested to Corriander and orange peel.

I am now worried about the Lager yeast statement, I didn't think the Coopers Wheat kit yeast or the Wyeast 3944 were Lager yeasts. I certainly hope that 3944 is an Ale yeast as I brewed it at 20oC.


----------



## ash2 (29/7/13)

Chull said:


> Hey guys can anyone give me an idea of what I should do with this.
> 
> 1 can x Thomas Coopers Brewmaster Wheat Beer
> 1kg x LDME
> ...


Hi Chull,how did this brew turn out.And do the other members think of Wheat Beer.
Cheers & Beers


----------



## Chull (29/7/13)

Ash, I wasn't a fan to say the least, maybe something went wrong with the batch, but it was not great, although it was drinkable.
I won't be doing another in a hurry


----------



## Pennywise (29/7/13)

What did you end up going with mate?


----------



## ash2 (29/7/13)

Chull said:


> Ash, I wasn't a fan to say the least, maybe something went wrong with the batch, but it was not great, although it was drinkable.
> I won't be doing another in a hurry


Is their any fans of Wheat Beer out their


----------



## Phillo (29/7/13)

I've only made one wheat beer ever, but I loved it. Does that make me a wheat beer fan? :huh:

It was:

47.5% Wheat Malt
47.5% Ale Malt
5% Carapils

Saaz to 17IBU (I think)

Mashed @ 65C

Fermented with WB-06

It was very simple, but when it became fizzy enough to drink, it went quicker than most of my brews go.


----------



## hellbent (29/7/13)

I got my first taste of a wheat beer at Hargreaves Hill a year or 2 back and loved it. 
I have only just finished doing a kit version with TC Wheat beer and some wheat extract some Saaz and a satchel of wb-06 yeast.
I bottled it today but not too hopeful of a great success as my temps went from 24 to 12 and then back to 21 (power outage) at the weekend plus it had a bit of a bitter taste in sample, so will see what happens.


----------

